

Git-flow with a GUI - jypark03
http://blog.sourcetreeapp.com/2012/08/01/smart-branching-with-sourcetree-and-git-flow/

======
borgopants
I've been using SourceTree as my main Git gui for a while and was ecstatic
when they added this. It works really well.

~~~
FrojoS
I agree, SourceTree is very nice. Personally, I prefer the command line (with
bash bindings like gc for git commit) but I use SourceTree for visualisation
which I find much nicer than the one git, github or bitbucket (also Atlassian)
offer.

To bad it only supports OS X. Many of my co-developers use Windows or Linux
and would definitely like this tool.

~~~
magnetikonline
I'm in the same boat, love the command line for branch/merge, but day to day
using Ubuntu/Windows XP - so I find SmartGIT the best choice here - really
nice for visualisation of the commit log/diffs/etc.

~~~
FrojoS
Thanks a bunch! I wasn't aware of SmartGIT. Already send it out to my co-
workers. Let's see how they like it.

